# McQueen or Eastwood?



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, whos cooler, Steve McQueen or Clint Eastwood?


Obviously, its Steve Mcqueen. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

clint...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Im armed with lots of McQueen facts that will show you why HE is the man...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

Steve was cool in The great escape, the magnificent seven and hell is for heroes BUT Clint is the dude!! He was awesome in all his movies (well maybe not bridges of Madison County), especially as Dirty Harry and Gunny Sgt Highway!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Steve is cool in all films...he defins the word cool, hes the guy that every man secretly wants to be... 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

What, dead?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Famous and Dead is as cool as you can get, James Dean also fits this. Actually James Dean Is bloody cool as well....


----------



## trackend (Jun 27, 2005)

McQueen was a far better actor than Eastwood is in Papillion he was teriffic and in no way upstaged by Dustin Hoffman Clint eastwood has appeared in some great movies but if you change his suit in Dirty Harry for a Poncho its the same style of acting same goes for Coogans bluff, where Eagles Dare and several others roles he has played.
Mcqueen was a fool to himself and could'nt handle his fame or wealth Eastwood has been a bit wiser apart from his private matramonial matters.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Clint Eastwood is a great actor and an amazing director. Since you're asking who is 'cooler' it's Steve McQueen, however there's no more of a man than Clint Eastwood. 

McQueen is cool, Eastwood is the fuck-ing man!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

An interesting point to notice that McQueen was a third degree black belt in Karate, and his personal instructors were Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris...


----------



## trackend (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry for my stupitity D what do your mean by more of a man?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Bruce Lee stated that McQueen had good physical ability but was clueless in the mentality, which is a vital part of what Bruce Lee taught. 

What makes Eastwood more of a man? Look what he does in the vast majority of his movies, he kicks punk ass. Those little peckers don't know what's hit 'em...McQueen is just cool about everything, he doesn't lay the law down often enough.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

McQueen had about 210 motorcyles, over 55 cars, five airplanes, and over ten thousand miscellaneous items. And he was a professional and successful racing driver off (and on) screen...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

That's your reasoning behind McQueen, that he drove cars?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Im just providing random facts 8)

In 1947 he drove tanks in the US Marine Corps...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

Clint is the man.... The Speghetti Westerns will live forever... Ask a homeless dude under a bridge, or a 75 year old Bastard in Rome, who was in A Fistfull of Dollars... They'll know the answer....

Ask about Bullit, and they'll say a Mustang... Ask about The Great Escape, and they'll say a BIG Ass Tunnel...

Steve WAS Cool.. Clint is the definition of the word Cool.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

My arse he is...

And the difference is that A fistful of dollars was a naff movie and Clint is the only redeeming feature and hes all thats worth remembering...


The Great Escape and Bullitt were great flms aith a great actor, and as such there are more things to remember...Bullitt makes me think of the Charger most, followed by McQueen DRIVING the Musting...The Great escaoe for me spells Motorbike chase. 

McQueens best film IMO is Le Mans.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

I think we can officially declare CCs opinion void for calling A Fistful of Dollars 'naff'. I know why he likes McQueen better, he's feminine and women don't like Clint because he's too manly.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

It is naff, on the basis that all westerns are naff.


McQueen is not feminine...believe the word of the master 8) He wore the coolest watch ever as well. I dont wear a watch, but I pine for a Tag Heuer Monaco...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

> I think we can officially declare CCs opinion void for calling A Fistful of Dollars 'naff'.


I agree.... Sergio Leone was a master filmographer, and a pioneer of the long shot.. He made those movies masterpieces...... 3 of the Greatest Westerns EVER made......

Naff for sure...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Being one of the Greatest Westers is hardly an acheivement...All westerns are pants.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep, the Good the bad and the ugly is THE greatest western ever made!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Being one of the Greatest Westers is hardly an acheivement...All westerns are pants.



But one of Steve's most famous movies was a western!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

I know. Even though Steve was in it, I still hate the damn film


----------



## trackend (Jun 27, 2005)

A Fist Full of Dollars was a copied from a Japanese film so was the Magnificent Seven they just changed them into westerns neither was as good as the originals Leones best western was Once apon a time in the West with no Eastwood although i must admit The G,B&U was brilliant and made all the better by Ennio Morricone's teriffic film score The Ecstasy of Gold and The Trio are classic movie moments. Morricone as im sure you know wrote all of Sergio leones film scores Ive been to little hollywood in Spain and most of the sets from a Few Dollars more are still there.
I still think Mcqueen was cooler Eastwood playing a gunnery sarg in Heart Break Ridge was hilarious silly old sod running about in combat, get real.
He had more lines across his face than the bleeding Somme had trenches and that stupid grumbling voice he put on about as ferocious as Danny Kay in Walter Mitty


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

The Unforgiven is a great western, Clint Eastwood.


----------



## trackend (Jun 27, 2005)

Agreed D it is his best film by a mile i rate it along side High noon


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

Eastwood is also an amazing director with the likes of The Unforgiven and Mystic River...but that's not in the interest of 'cool' so...yeah.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

> and that stupid grumbling voice he put on about as ferocious as Danny Kay in Walter Mitty


Ouch......

As far as anything goes, Clints acting in Josey Wales was one of the greatest movie accomplishments regarding the Civil War and its brutal aftermath...


----------

